# FAC- July '11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's July and I sit here wondering where the summer has gone. Yesterday seemed like the first summer day we have had all year but boy was it HOT! Today is supposed to be even hotter, it was 73 degrees at about 8 this morning.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). We come here to talk about all those _other_ things in our lives and fibers too. I'll encourage all the new members and anyone who like to just read to take a minute to introduce your selves to us. We LOVE our new members and are eager to help out anyone who needs help. We are also all eager learners. So please stop and introduce yourself. All the long time members also please stop by to let us know what you are up to. I know this is a really busy time of year for most of us, with the gardens, and making of hay and putting all sorts of things up.

On a personal note. I thought my camera took a crapper. I left it outside and it got rained on, lens side down. So I brought it on dried it off, took out the battery and the DS card and plunged it into a bowl of dry rice and left it for a week or two. Well it works :nanner: WooHoo! You have to love when those easy fixes actually work.

I haven't done much in the fiber end of things. Mostly easy stuff, no brainer things, leprosy bandages http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/bandages.html, and other little things. Here is a picture of my latest project. Not I need to wash him so he felts. This if a kit that a friend of mine made up years ago. She wrote the pattern, spun the yarn and made all the other little bits and pieces to go with it.







[/url] photo by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Awwwww, that's so cute!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute horse!!! I saw a felted sheep pattern that I will just HAVE to buy from Fiber Trends. Bought some died BFL rovings at a spinning store in Jordan, Utah.

I am still vacationing with my kids. I only get to see them once a year - usually -so it's precious time for us. We went to a reservior today with a beach. With the little ones to see to, we were only able to stay for a couple hours. I think we will go back tomorrow. We made a quick trip to Joann's today. I picked up two more sizes of double-pointed knitting needles and more sock yarn. Hopefully.....I will find time and energy to work those socks on our 19 hr drive to Texas on Monday. I found a really great website about knitting socks that made it very easy to understand ( and there's pictures). http://www.socknitters.com/directory.htm

It's really hot - 96 today. We are in the desert of southern Utah. The humidity is low so we aren't as aware of the heat as we could be. We have to watch out for sunburn - it happens FAST. I'm definately ready to give up the air mattress and get back to MY bed.
Hope all is well with each of you.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, glad the rice worked for your camera. My brother ran his cell phone through the wash, put it in rice and then for some reason heated it in the oven on low--then wondered why it cracked!

Callie, enjoy your trip, but I don't envy you those long drives. I just drove a long 10 hours back from my mom's yesterday. It seems so much longer when it's hot out, and there were so many rvs and people towing things on the road, but then it is a holiday weekend. At my mom's we finally remembered my dad--had a very nice reception in his honor at the university where he worked for 40+ years. Then I was a vendor at a national herb conference in the city. I sold a lot of baskets, including big ones I'd thought would be better for fiber people than herb gardeners, and some naturally dyed, handspun and knit things. It's impossible to make a profit from handspun things if you factor in your time, but I like doing them, and if I can recover my costs and then some, all the better.

Hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend. I'm off to my spinning group today--haven't spun in several weeks, so am looking forward to it.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there, 

Let me see. It's been a while since I shared any news. Not very happy news for June. We had another miscarriage and lost baby #6. Life was put on hold for a while while I dealt with that. I'm just starting to feel so much better this week. 
We had a marathon wool washing day on Thursday, and I washed the whole Icelandic X Wensleydale fleece! Whoof! We also finished the Shetland I've been working on for a long time. Haven't spun in a while but I did finish dying the the first two bobbins of yarn I made. 

Other news: The kids are loving their summer vacation. We haven't been able to go camping yet, but we did find a nice beach that isn't too far away. Went yesterday and now we all have sunburns. I'm really enjoying the summer so far. 
Hugs to you all~ Mrs. Jo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good to hear from you Katherine! How nice to have a reception for you father and remember all the good he did in his life. Although it is sad to loose those we love it is also wonderful and healing to celebrate their lives, remember all the good they brought to peoples lives.

I love and use the basket I got from you all the time. Baskets seem to be in style right now. Well, they never went out but they seem to be all the rage right now.. And with all the focus on local producers of things I should think this would be a good time to be making and selling your baskets.

Callie drive safely. I'm glad you are enjoying your time with your kids. It's been about a year since my oldest son and his wife moved to Tuscon for school. We talk via the internet but I don't know when I'll see them again.

Mrs. Jo I am so sorry for your loss  Huge hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Mrs Joe, I am so sorry! 
Katherine - thanks! We are having a great time. I might get to see some of our kids at Christmas. Even with Skype - it's hard to really keep those family ties strong unless you are with them. 
We're off to a cheese factory today.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Been way too busy summer. Husband retired this spring and we both have had a time adjusting. My nephew (my last sister's only child) is 52 and under hospice care for pancreatic cancer. Such brave people they both are. I've been down doing what I can, but there's very little anyone can do. Fiber--wise, I'm still knitting my first sweater and it seems to be going much better than my other attempts. Just about ready to do seams! A friend got me started on wool applique. I've tried quilt-making before and didn't care for all that sewing. Well, I don't know that I'm all that crazy about all that embroidery either. Guess there's a reason why I haven't done it since I was a child. I'd rather be spinning, knitting or crocheting, I think. Hope everyone has a nice holiday--0ne way or another. Love those pictures you gals put on here---I'm not good at doing that, but I promise to keep trying.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

MrsJo, I'm so sorry.  I'm glad you are enjoying the summer, though. That helps a lot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been pretty busy with work lately.
Doing lots of extra shifts and training a new teen helper to feed calves/ move cows, etc.
This hot weather has made the animals kind of slow and grouchy.
Nobody wants to stand out under the sun just to eat grass.
They dont want to come out from under the big tree to go to the milkbarn either. 

There is no air conditioning anywhere in my life so I have been spending my free time out here on the porch under a ceiling fan with my wheel.
Drinking lots of iced tea and eating pop ice to keep going.
It's cooler in the house, but I have it pretty battened down so it is kind of DARK in there. LOL

It has been very good wool drying weather. 

Here is what I made this week. About 350 yds of worsted weight shetland, chain-plied.
My mom bought this bag of washed fleece from Heritage Farms when she was at the Marshfield fiber festival.










Now that I am finished with that, I am spinning some border leicester.
It is my first try with that breed. 
I just finished the 2nd bobbin and am trying to hold off on plying them for at least one day. 
Too soon to give any opinion of the fiber. It isnt as soft as BFL, but isnt scratchy either. 
I think it will make a durable yarn.

The last few fibers I have worked have been brown.
I am getting ready to order some more dyes. 
I need turquoise. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I love working with Border Leicester. There was a ram my friend had that had the most beautiful silver fleece that was about 5" -6" and so beautiful. It just shimmered and it spun wonderfully. It does have good wear to it, sort of like mohair.

That Shetland is beautiful. Are you going to over dye that? What are the plans for it?

I feel for you in the heat. The last two day were just horrible, high temps and humidity, uggg. Today is much better. Hoping you get cooler weather soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well WIHH it isn't so much that we had such hot temps. but to go from about 40 and rainy to 80+ with equal humidity and a ton of sun, yow!!!!! It felt hot. My body hasn't had a chance to acclimate this year. I'm really going to be hurting when I get to Mich in August. I think I should find a bathing suit that I can be seen in public in. 

I had a GREAT day today. I had some of the most interesting people stop by today. I had put a bunch of stuff on FreeCycle. While I was outside clearing up some of the mess left from my son and his GF cleaning out the outbuildings. A neighbor came by, one I don't know. He was interested in my garden tractor. I've had a lot of people stop by to ask if it's for sale. Well we got talking and it turns out he knew the people who built this house. So we talked and talked. He laughed and told me that when old man RIce bought a Chrysler it was too long to fit into the garage and he added on an extension to the back of the garage, too funny. I had always wondered about that. Then I had a woman stop by to look at a rocker I had on FreeCycle. It wasn't going to work for her. We got talking and it turns out she is a realtor, so we really talked. I mentioned that I wasn't really happy with my realtor, and I got some good pointers from her. She asked if she could look at the house so I showed it to her. She was very positive and said she was going to send the MLS listing for it to a few clients. The the next visitor came all the way from Grand Rapids (an hour away) to get some canning jars I had to give away. She didn't stay to chat but she seemed really nice. Then my co-worker stopped by to work on my mower deck. OMG is that turning into a huge project. In the mean time my lawn should be cut for hay  I should put a thing on FreeCyle looking for someone to cut my lawn for me. Sheesh! Then I took the chickens to their new home. I had one escapee I'll have to get her another time. There is a showing here tomorrow afternoon, they booked from 3:30 to 5:30 so they can walk the land. My house is not in any real shape to be shown, oh well!!

Now I'm having a beer and relaxing before I head to bed. I've had an urge to spin on one of my drop spindles lately. Maybe I'll dig out some fiber and do that before bed.

Happy Fourth everyone!! Have great fireworks and be safe out there.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew! Lots to catch up with.

Hooray for Nellie! Wonderful! Hugs to Katherine--I'm glad you got to remember your dear dad. Hugs also to Mrs. Jo. I'm sorry for your loss. Enjoy your family time Callieslamb. AnaB, pancreatic cancer stinks (my rated G comment). I'm so sorry. WIHH, I love garage saling--don't torture yourself; next time, send me!

We are just home from a week in northeastern lower Michigan. We rented a cottage on an inland lake and paddled about in our kayaks, dangled our feet in the water, watched the hummingbirds and dragonflies, and climbed lighthouses. *sigh* What a wonderful time--had all the kids with, even the grown and flown ones. Now we're back to a pile of work with renewed hearts.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how miserable summer AND winter can be? We were at 96 today, but here- shade makes a HUGE difference. 8% humidity....We took a slow drive up into the mountains to see some of the vistas - and perhaps a little remindre of God's hand in our world. We celebrated a DGD's birthday today - family celebrations are few and far between, so it was extra special for us. For some reason I'm pooped. I'm blaming it on the altitude. Sadly, with all our miles, we will spend the 4th on the road....how's that for planning? Three days to be with my Utah/Idaho kids...it stinks...but I am thankful for precious moments together (and skype). 

Marchwind- I know it seems like such a mess right now, but it sounds like you are getting things done! You seem to be right on top of things - not waiting for the last minute to get thing moving.

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie thanks! I feel like I'm drowning in the stuff and that more and more keeps coming to the surface. It helps to hear that I'm on top of things cause I don't feel like it.

As for you being on the road for the 4th. I bet traffic will be pretty sparse and you may see some really interesting fireworks if you're driving at night. I remember being in an airplane on the 4th and watching fireworks form up in the sky, it was beautiful. My kids are getting to the age now when I won't see them as much. My youngest lives here, in the town, so I get to see him at least once a week. I'm not sure how he will take my move, right now he seems excited. Thankfully he has his GF's family and they love him. I can imagine how hard it is for you with your kids and grand kids spread out so far. At least you get to go and visit with them.

Safe travels!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember driving across South Dakota years ago and realizing how far apart the towns were as we saw fireworks close and in the distance from the next town. I think there's a fireworks ban here as it has been so dry. I am not sure that includes cities though. We will be with DH's brother for the evening on the 4th.

I love all the yarn pictures! I have much to aspire to. I am really considering sending my fleeces to the mill just to have them put in rovings. Then I can get spinning faster! Someone can help me learn to card later! LOL!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Weeding in the flower beds this morning. Might get a chance to weave this afternoon. Steaks on the grill for supper. 

What are you all up to?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone; 

Mrs. Jo, I am so sorry for your miscarriage. Please let your body heal and take it easy.

Those of you complaining of heat, yesterday it was 116Âº with the heat index. My thermometer showed 113Âº in the shade. Our low last night was 87Âº with a heat index in the mid to upper 90's. Now this is HOT!

I'm still feverishly working on family names in thread crochet to be framed for all of our co-workers and other acquaintences that we know but are not REAL close to for Christmas gifts. 

I'm also making some (31) beautiful coasters in #10 thread crochet for myself. We have alot of tables, end tables, nightstands in our home that need coasters for that occassional glass. 
dining-seats 10
breakfast table-seats 4
kitchen- seats 4
camper table-seats 4
camper night stands-2
camper end table-1
home night stands -4
home end tables-2

We just returned from a 4 day camping trip with our youngest adult son and his girlfriend. He is 20 years old and we discovered Friday that he has NEVER been fishing in his life. Well a trip to the store, 4 rod and reels and a full tackle box later, along with fishing licenses of course, we did some serious fishing. He had a blast. We still aren't sure how he got left out when we taught his brothers to fish but at least now he knows and we had alot of great laughs. We had an overall great time with about 20 friends camping, delicious food, good music and one beautiful scenery.

Okay, all good things must come to an end so it's back outside cleaning the camper and doing laundry for me. I hope you all had a fantastic 4th of July.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi People!

I hope everybody had, or are still having, a nice holiday! I have been away from this forum for a while, just too tired to spend much time online. I have been staying up late, lately. But I got great news last night, my neighbors with the 160 sheep are buying a flock of angora goats, so I'll have free mohair coming out my ears from them! They are so excited, and so am I!

I am very tired, having been so busy this last week getting ready for our big fireworks show here at the farm, which was shot last nite (tonight is the town show). We had incredible weather, and total calm instead of the incessant wind we've had this year. I had the firing and building crew here a lot in the last 2 weeks, and was hostess to 10 people staying with us to work on the show this weekend. We even had a fire breather and fire poi, and fire whips as part of the show.

For those who don't know, my Honey is an ATF licensed amateur pyrotechnician and once or twice a year we put on one of the very few really large backyard shows in the country (we use 38 acres of corn and soy field for it). Our show is way bigger and louder than any of the town shows around here. And a lot of it is home-built effects. Part of the fun of pyro is building things yourself and seeing them go up and bring pleasure to an audience, or for competition.

The show didn't go smoothly, Honey wasn't the lead shooter this time, but tons of people came to watch it, and everybody had tons of fun. Only one young girl got scared during the show. Some people had to leave before it was all done because they got "cold" sitting outside, :shrug: altho to most of us the night was a nice relief to the stifling heat/humidity we had this week, with heat indexes of 100 one day and 110 the next, and just plain miserable the rest of the time.

When I garden, I have had to go out very early to have time to work before it gets too hot, and since we are shy on rain so much this year, I've had to irrigate. My large garden is a showpiece this year, and I'm going to have bumper crops! I've totally won the "who has the best garden" neighborhood contest. My goal is to grow a year's supply of taters, onions, shallots, and leeks. Plus canning 200+ quarts of tomato soup from my 40 cages of heirloom tomatoes of all colors and shapes/sizes. I need about 200 pounds of tomatoes for that. Last time I succeeded was in 2007, and we are almost out of that soup now. The large plants are loaded with blossoms and green fruit, so it looks good.

I hadn't kept track of the Tour de Fleece, but I HAVE spun some yarn every day this month, so far. I think I will have to go read that Ravelry thread, now that the pyro show is over and I can relax. Tonight we have a party to go to, to watch the town show. It will be fun to compare it to ours.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Mrs. Jo - you're in my prayers.

School is done for me, so I've got a few weeks to catch up with what I HAVEN'T done in the last few months  This has been a big year for our family - both DDs graduated (1 with masters, other with undergrad), and DH & I both had milestone birthdays, so we're going to have a party in August. Lots to do till then! We cut down ~10 trees around the garden, so lots of wood hauling to do! And the never-ending weeds :hair

Callie - we're just starting with the long-distance family, and it's hard! DD1 got a job in DE, so she's close and we do see her a few weekends every month. But DD2 is out of the country doing an internship/mission work, so we won't see her until middle of August. She'll be living in VA, then will probably go to Florida for school. DH & I are having a blast being empty-nesters, but I sure do miss the girls.

We finally finished our new coop, built with free skids, old windows from my dad, and old barn siding we found. The girls are soooo happy with their new home! Now to clean out the barn stall blahhh. 









Here's the old coop that the sheep have taken over haha! The cows did a number on it too - they liked laying inside as much as the sheep and destroyed the frame. They were only in that pasture for a day too  









Back to filling buckets for fleece cleaning. I'm hoping to get some quiet knitting time in tonight to work on my shawl.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There was a showing of my house on Sunday. They booked the showing for 2 hours because the people wanted time to walk the property. I have no idea who it was that did the showing. I'm used to realtors leaving a business card when they have been there. I've also requested another realtor, I'm not happy with this one. We will see what happens.

I've had to work over the holiday weekend. Tonight I have no plans. I grilled chicken and that's about it. Supposedly there is a severe storm marching through but it sounds like it is just north of me. Hopefully it will come and be gone so everyone an enjoy the fireworks.

While repacking the fleeces that had been up in the attic I found the fleece of the one sheep I've ever owned. Today I took a handful of that fleece and a spindle to work with me. That's about the extend of my fibering lately.

WIHH are you getting eaten by mosquitoes? They are horrible up here, worse than usual. I think they are worse in my house than they are outside. Work too they are really bad there, inside, yikes! I'd love that rhubarb custard recipe if you can share it 

Lezlie what fun! I love fireworks.

PKBoo, I love your new chicken coop. I just gave away my chickens 

Ejagno, you are a very busy person. Make sure you take pictures so we get to see your creations they sound wonderful.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!! The ticks seem to have abated with all the rain as have all the flies (not the deer flies and I reat to them). My house has been fly free for the first time in about 13 years. The other blessing of all the rain is the hornets and wasps (the ground nesters) seem to not be around. But curse the misquitos, I seem to have that constant droning in my ears.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't the mosquito the state bird of Minnesota? That's what I've always heard. Sorry to hear about the plague...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mrs Jo, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

Paul & I spent a very relaxing day with other (a rarity) and with some friends this afternoon. 

Yesterday afternoon, Paul came up with an idea to invite some friends over for dinner today. He's been itching to cook something else over the fire with the spit holders he made for homesteading weekend. Soooo, I got out a turkey and put it in a cooler with seasoned brine, made up a strawberry custard to be cranked into ice cream today, made some deviled eggs, pickled cucumbers & onions, a salsa ('maters, onions, garlic, sweet & hot peppers, corn, black-eye peas, cilantro, basil, cumin) and a macaroni & chopped raw vegetable salad with blue cheese dressing.

While the turkey cooked on the spit, Paul & I sat outside. He working on a leather project, me crocheting. We're usually so busy in the summer we don't get a chance to sit and talk and enjoy each other. We spent the WHOLE morning and half the afternoon talking and laughing. After 14 years of being together (9 married) it is so wonderful to be able to take time to be in each other's company and enjoy it! :sigh: I love that guy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you WIHH, can't wait to try it. I have a ton of frozen rhubarb.

Weever you are absolutely correct, the mosquito IS the state bird, but the "flocks" are particularly bad this year due to all the rain. Normally the don't bother me at all, I think I've become immune to them, but this year.....

Cyndi how nice  I think you and Paul should have at least one day a week like that. Isn't it nice to know you still really like each others company.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad so many people here had a fun weekend!

Yesterday, while the pyro crew cleaned up and our city friends all fled as fast as they could, I plied the red singles. I spun it all up fairly fine, as I am using some of my handspun on some of the new Xmas ornaments I'm going to make and sell this year. I made an oath to hold off on them until this holiday was over and I was caught up on real life again. I will post a pic a bit later. The pics I've taken already don't show the colors the way I think they should. I'm moving slow today after so much partying, slept in til 9, a rarity for me. 

We found out yesterday that tons and tons of cars and semi's were parked all along the highway, 2 miles away, watching our show go up. And more cars were on our road. The grapevine told me they didn't feel invited, so stayed in their cars. We can't make this a public event, altho we would welcome more people if they came over and introduced themselves. I think we had at least a hundred people here. 

Last nite we tailgated at the town shoot. We parked up close as allowed, which nobody else did, which amazed us, then stood right outside the small sewage plant gates and watched the firemen light things up and holler and run around. They did a good job and had a lot of fun. The crowds were a lot farther away, the public viewing area was a mile away! The town veterinarian had a lawn party about a thousand feet away, but had big steel buildings in between them and the show, ruining the experience. That crowd wasn't partying much, so we split and did our own thing. We were right under a lot of the big shells, which is magical, and we could watch and hear the men shoot, clean and reload the guns. Watching the big finale go up was great, too.

Now, today I am going to spin for the Tour, and wash some wool using the fermented suint method. I also wanted you guys to know you can use dehumidifier water for this, as it is soft water like rain. 

I have to water all forty cages of tomatoes today, hauling around that much hose is a real chore. Before noon we are going to try to find a 2 or 3 tube sprinkler hose at the farm store. Otherwise I'm ordering it from Amazon.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

get the exact same results! 

As posted earlier, I've been on a thread crochet marathon. Any time you abuse any part of your body eventually it will let you know that it's pretty mad at you in the form of pain. Well thread crochet involves some very small steel hooks which means a much tighter grip is needed to hold on to it. Over the past month I've noticed that my hands are tiring much quicker and even going numb every 5 minutes or so. I was creating alot of undue stress on my hands. 

DH has corpral tunnel and he always uses much thicker pens and such to eliminate the stress. I decided to take a clue from him so I went out and bought some polymer clay and made handles for all of my steel hooks. They are currently in the cooling stage right from the oven. I'll let you know how it works.

UPDATE: The new handles work wonderfully. I made one with my hand imprint and one just round. I definitely think I'll stick with the custom grip on the rest that I make. I love it!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

ejago, I don't crochet a lot (too many other "irons in the fire"), but I love the crochet hooks I use--gotta go check the brand. 

Hmmm...no brand marking. They're a Japanese product, and are dijon mustard yellow, with a matching plastic handle. I'm not a big fan of plastic, but these hooks have made my crocheting more sustainable. 

I'm glad you were smart enough to modify your steel hooks, and that it works. Great idea!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hotter 'n hades today, and we get to put up hay. 

We have an intern here at the farm for a month, shadowing The Farmer, learning all about farming (her degree is bioengineering, I think, and have no idea what that has to do with farming). She is a city girl from Belgium, and I'm afraid to know what she thinks of the work and the dirt and the heat. She's very quiet, and that makes me even more worried. 

Wove a bit on some rugs yesterday. Good for the soul. Other than that, no fiber arts happening...

How are you all?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Weever, nothing worse than putting up hay in the really hot humid weather. All that hey dust and chaf sticks to you, yuck! A cold shower. You know don't worry about what your intern thinks. This is what it is all about. She will probably never sleep so well in her life. It's good for her soul to learn what the earth and the people of the earth are all about. Just give her good food, cold drinks, a soft bed and a chance to have a cold shower. Maybe you can get her into weaving or spinning. She may actually be a knitter. Europeans tend to be more quiet than Americans I wouldn't worry about it.

Hot here too, supposed to storm tonight. I've been packing boxes and doing the dishes and other domestic stuff. Tomorrow I have my son and his GF, and my friend who has been so mad at me coming over. I haven't talked to her in over a month and now she wants to come help. I'm not turning down the help.

I washed the little horse, he is supposed to get washed again. I have a front loader so I'm not sure how much he will shrink. I'm tossing him in with the regular laundry with the hopes that will help. I think the last step is putting him in the dryer. I'll post pictures when he is done.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

It finally rained today :clap: I spent the day inside (some cleaning; never enough). I made a few quilted table runners years ago, but my sewing machine broke. A friend got a new one, and gave me hers, so I just had to make one for July before it was over! I have to attach the batting and quilt it yet, but it was good to do some sewing again.









I do need to step up the fiber - I have to have some entries done for the fair in 2 weeks  

weever - is your intern involved in genetic engineering? My DD looked at a few schools for ag, and some of the bioengineering departments were involved in developing DNA manipulation and developing new strains of food crops and pesticide resistant crops. I'm glad she's getting some real-life experience on your farm. (and hay in the sweaty crooks of your arms are the worst - except for down your shirt haha!) 

Good luck packing Marchie - my parents used to call DH and I gypsies because we moved so much! The best advice I can give is LABEL, LABEL, LABEL your boxes. It makes it so much easier to settle in. The last time, we actually taped notebook paper to the outside with a detailed list of what was inside, since some of the boxes were not going to be unpacked for a while. Made it easy to find the essentials right away. And liquor store boxes are awesome for packing your glasses and mason jars - no wrapping in newspaper!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

10 lb of shredded cabbage & salt chilling in a crock.

8 pints of green beans cooling on the counter. Summer harvest & canning season has officially begun!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

cyndi are you making sauerkraut? 
i think i need to plant some next year too. just had room for red cabbage and cauliflower.
we had a lot of pole beans last year and caned them all (40 jars or so) even with very carefully removing the strings, all beans have a hard inner skin and eats like straw. nobody wants to eat them. so we just planted one row of bush beans this year. can not bring it over me to throw the bad batch out and as long as they are in the shelf, not a lot of beans to be planted.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne I had some beans like that a few years ago. Not as many as you but still. Do you have chickens or pigs you could feed them to? It is a shame to have them go to waste. If nothing else compost them or give them to a friend with chickens or pigs.

Cyndi I haven't had a garden in a few years now. I will look forward to having a nice garden in my next place. Good luck with the harvest


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I stare longingly at my wool everyday but there are too many things going on to focus on it. Housecleaning, and getting ready to can, homeschool planning, gardening, and the "usual." 
Summer vacation is a joke. I work three times as hard in summer than in winter...
oh...I did have my hubby pick up a large rubbermaid for the FSV experiment. Hopefully I'll get it filled tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Mrs. Jo said:


> I stare longingly at my wool everyday but there are too many things going on to focus on it. Housecleaning, and getting ready to can, homeschool planning, gardening, and the "usual."
> Summer vacation is a joke. I work three times as hard in summer than in winter...
> oh...I did have my hubby pick up a large rubbermaid for the FSV experiment. Hopefully I'll get it filled tomorrow. I'm so excited!


This, exactly. I feel your pain.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, susanne sauerkraut! The Dutch flat head cabbage I started from seed indoors failed to thrive out in the garden, so I had to buy 'regular' cabbage plants. There is a guy at the farmer's market that planted Dutch cabbage. I'll get a couple of those when they mature. I put up between 20-30 lb of cabbage into kraut every 2 years.

Do you remember what variety of pole beans you planted last year? I will want to avoid them.

Oh WIHH, I'm so wishing we had more rain here. Last weekend they predicted rain every day from Sunday night through tomorrow. We had a brief but soaking rain Monday morning and that was all.

Your garden sounds wonderful!! In our berry/perennial garden we have: black, red & gold raspberries, strawberries, garlic, horseradish & J. artichokes & asparagus. In the annual garden there is rhubarb, egyptian onions, carrots, basil, cilantro, sweet peppers, jalapeno peppers, tomatoes, harvested cabbage, roma tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, cauliflower, onions, pumpkins, summer squash, tomatillas, green beans. The various herb gardens have, well, various herbs!

We had the 90 degree weather instead of the rain. Yesterday was pretty nice, only in the 80's and down right chilly last night.

My daughter and granddaughter are coming home this afternoon! They'll be here until Monday or Tuesday, then she's leaving the baby with me for 2 weeks!!! Oh happy days!

We've had guests here this past week. A friend of my DD's is a displaced Marine wife. Long story, but she needed a place to stay to save some $$ so she could make her way back to SC where her DH is. She has with her a 2 yo son, 2 cats and an 8 month Mastiff (150 lb baby!)

It's been fun having them here. I taught her how to crochet and she has watched me put up the harvest. She's been a big help in the garden. Her son loves the animals and helps collect eggs every day.

And here I thought I was empty nesting!! LOL!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Busy! Busy! Busy! This working thing really takes up too much time!

still thinking about getting that spinning wheel, but really can't imagine having the time to give it the love it deserves. 

Everything in the garden is a bit behind due to the cold damp spring, but we're getting there. I've started seedling for the fall garden and just picking the last of the spring broccoli. I also realized I have no zucchini planted. How did I miss that?


Need to get my mojo back and start knitting hats for fall and winter stockings. Sleep is optional, right?


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

105 here with no rain in sight and have not had any for 2 months. Not doing much except what has to be done.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sbanks I'll send you some of our cooler weather. While the south and midwest are burning up with heat we are in a cool spell again. Low to mid-70's but this weekend we are supposed to get the really hot and humid weather back again. Keeping cool, wet thoughts for those who need them.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Sbanks -- Marchwind sends cool weather. She promised to send me some a week or so ago and it finally got here today. 100 degrees yesterday but only a chilly 90 today and maybe in the upper 80s for a couple of days. It actually feels cool. Most of the garden is gone to the heat and drought, but I'll replant soon. I've already picked apples and the pear trees are loaded and at least I haven't lost any animals to the heat, but I have 2 hens setting and they really needed some relief. This weather is why my angora bunnies live in the house.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love hearing what you all have going on!

I finally got home from vacation. Now I need another vacation to recover from it. My garden was taken over in weeds. I've about got them tackled now. My pastures are drying up fast! I might have to ship my steer to the butcher rather than keeping him a few more months. My mom is with me this week- my sister and her DH are coming next week. I rarely get family, but I am exhausted. We have canned 50 pints of cherries - sweet and pie (we picked them THEN canned them). 36 pints of raspberry jams - black and red. And started garden harvest with 14 pints of green beans. Tomorrow is DS's birthday party. Sat, I drive to Ohio for a new ram. Monday I drive the girls from church to their summer camp... Then sister arrives, friends from Tn arrive....not sure I am going to survive all this fun! Where is summer going?!?! It's coming to a quick close around here!

I have been spinning every day. I had to change a bobbin yesterday and now my wheel isn't running as smoothly. I am experimenting with this and that to get it working correctly again. there isn't THAT much to change manupulate. ARG!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie remember to oil the wheel and everything that moves whenever you change the bobbin. Its an easy way to remember. This could make all the difference in the world i how smoothly the wheel runs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

yankeeterrier said:


> The cool damp spring weather has been great for the broccoli! I don't remember ever picking so early or so long! The heat of last week is making it a bit stronger, i.e. almost bitter,
> 
> Zucchini: I refuse to plant it. It seems that like tomatoes, everyone plants zucchini around here. Unlike tomatoes, folks don't seem to eat zucchini so come late July & August, you have to start locking your car doors else you end up with a large grocery bag filled with over ripe zucchini anytime you go to the store. :lonergr:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That's funny about the zucchini. I just planted some in the hopes that it will have time to grow. I like it a lot but I refuse to pay 3$ for a little bit of zucchini at the farmers market when it is so cheap and easy to grow myself.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, the heat is building here. We've had gorgeous warm days and cool nights--just the way I like it. But now we're in for 90+ with humidity. This northern girl can't take that. 

Good news is that the 2nd cutting of hay is done. The guys are heading out to harvest wheat (though I don't know what they're going to do with it, as a motor needed to put it into a bin is out for repairs). We did the pick cherries and heat up the kitchen routine (canning) both last week and this. Glad to have that behind us, too. This is what my daughter put on her facebook page yesterday:

&#8206;[&#8730;] Can cherries
[&#8730;] Worm sheep
[&#8730;] Make jam
[&#8730;] Wash sheep
[&#8730;] Hoe beans
[&#8730;] Hay
[&#8730;] Fair Clean-up

I'm gonna sleep good tonight!

and I had to laugh. It's either laugh or sob uncontrollably. 

Hope all is well with you-all...


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys up north are gonna have to help Oklahoma and Texas out with the hay.
Most folks were lucky if they got one cutting and that is not going to be enough.

I don't have any to cut so I depend on there being extra from the large ranchers but it looks like all my animals will receive grain this winter and very little hay.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever we are heading into the dog days here too. They will only last about a week but that week will be horrid. I don't have any A/C just fans and windows. The hay here is looking really, really nice. I bet they get two cuttings. Most of my friends and neighbors seem to have their hay cut and baled. We are supposed to have storms coming through the next couple of days. Maybe that will at least cool off the evenings. 

How is your intern doing?

Sbanks if I had hay I'd send it to you. The drought is bad down that way, hope you all get some rain soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the no-rain situation. BTDT, and I don't care to ever live through it again. =(

The intern is doing marvelously. She is starting to talk (tee-hee) and is game to try ALMOST everything. She's pitched hay along side of us, hauled manure, made compost, run the skidsteer, and cultivated beans with the tractor. The only thing she said no to was backing the big combine out of the pole barn--about 6" clearance on each side, with funky rear steering. The Farmer was kidding when he offered, anyway. No sense letting her take out the combine AND the pole barn at the same time.

And--woot!--in other news, my oldest just-graduated-from-college-with-an-English-degree daughter called yesterday with the news that she has a job. In her field. Full time. With benefits. In the city she lives in. We are so happy for her!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very exciting news indeed Weever :bouncy: In today's world this is VERY exciting news.

I'm still packing, packing, and packing :whistlin: It seems there is no end to the stuff to sort and toss, give away and pack or repack.

I've started to say my good byes to people around here  Today it was the board I have sat on for 10 years. They gave me very nice cards from the board and the employees. A really nice native bear carved out of stone. A rose that is made of beads, and a thing for my hair. Of course I just got my hair cut the other day. I assured them it would be grown out again, this was just done for ease.

At work we are doing dinner at a local bar on the 22nd. I told them we didn't really need to do anything but they wanted to. This of course will be bitter sweet.

I'm going to gather a group of my female friends for a breakfast.

I'm getting things together and loose ends tied up slowly. Checked on the truck today, I need to book it soon.

I still don't have a place to move to :help: Trying to find something via the internet is interesting. My realtor there is wonderful and checks to ones she is able to or drives by others. Some of them we have called or written to don't even respond :grump:

Still doing the idiot knitting to empty my mind. I have my wheels and the RH loom packed up in those huge boxes from work. They are stuffed with down comforters and fibers, very secure :teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Callie remember to oil the wheel and everything that moves whenever you change the bobbin. Its an easy way to remember. This could make all the difference in the world i how smoothly the wheel runs.


I really should have taken pictures of where that drive band went.....I did oil it. maybe I did take pictures?


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, my attempt at container gardening was a complete bust. Just got some new gardening soil. Going to try everything again this weekend. I don't think I have a "green" thumb. I think it's more along the line of a "black" thumb. If you only knew how many plants I've killed. Even a couple of cacti!

Everything else is....there. My Mom finally was able to stop going to the wound clinic. But my Dad is having really bad back pain. He has been diagnosed with disc trouble. And my Aussie's Dad is in a coma fighting for his life. There just seems to be something new every week. Found out tonight that one of my close friends has a form of breast cancer in her nipple. She goes in for surgery on the 29th. So I'll be spending some time up in Temple that weekend helping her and her girls.

Sad to say that I haven't done anything even remotely fiber related this month. And with this heat I'm not even tempted to.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH too cute I love your color choices. I also just bought that book thanks to you, lol! One more thing I'll need to pack.

Callie did you oil your drive band? I hope not that's about the only thing you don't need to oil. A nice coating of bees wax help it grip though, but only the first time.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

WIHH oh, that is so cute. 

not much fibery going on here either. fleece washing here and there. did the jacobs ram in a lavender rinse and now it smells nice.
i had the seconds (skirtings) from some corries, very dirty with lots of .......... you know, and two days in the FSV and one soapy wash two rinses and it is beautifully clean. after finishing the hardwood floor in the living room, i was able to put my two maple wheels in there again. maple wheels on maple floor looks nice:grin:
i think it would be nice to have a spinning wheel in every room of the house.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne we want pictures of the Maple wheels on the Maple floors. I bet it is spectacular looking!

WIHH too, too cute!! You forget how small they are when they were first born. I look at my boys and tried to remember them tiny and curled up in my womb or nursing at my breasts. It is a hard thing to visualize when you have a very muscular man of 6 ft. I downloaded that pattern too. I love knitting baby stuff, it goes so quickly.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Tryskal, I hope things are looking up. This year has been a challenge for even the most experienced gardeners here; even the farmers haven't made crops. Keep trying and your thumb will green up. At least in the South we have a chance for 2 or 3 crops if one doesn't make.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Polly. One of these days I'll have something to show for all my effort and you guys will be able to hear me holler all over this country!!!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

WIHH - that set is wonderful!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

In honor of the heat, I've listed a new pair of my hubby's warm wool socks in our etsy shop. I'm hiding indoors, with the A/C, while the animals tough it out in the misery outside. Here's a link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/78086835/handmade-warm-wool-socks-hand-cranked

I cannot believe we have 4-6 more days of this to go. I am a wimp.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever we have the same hot heavy weather but many of us don't have a/c. I tossed and turned all night last night trying to get comfortable and cool. I have no idea when I finally fell asleep but the alarm went off at 3am and I had a hard time getting up. The humidity is supposed to take a bit of a break tomorrow. I really should complain since Moorehead had a heat index of 124 and that's only about 2 hours away. Our heat spell is supposed to break this week I think.

When I get to Mich. and get up there to see you I want to see just how that sock machine works. I just don't understand how it does the foot, heel and toe.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We had a heat index of 115 today, and 115-120 for tomorrow. My window a/c only kept me down to 78 today, it couldn't keep up. The upstairs is unbearable. 

I had to move my pc downstairs to the kitchen, and get a very long cord to connect me to the modem. 

I've been keeping my cats indoors. 

This was the warmest part of NE Iowa today. 77% humidity, too. In the early morning the humidity is so thick you can cut the air with a knife! Tomorrow we are s'posed to have wind. So we can dry out more thoroughly, I guess.

I am designing an art yarn for a contest at the international pyro convention in mid-August. It's called "Firecracker Explosion", and it features fake firecrackers with gray yarn fuses that have holographic fibers in them, attached to the roving before they are spun. The yarn will be red and yellow. I am waiting for an uninterrupted day to spin it up, plus I have to get some singles off my bobbins first.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yea, we had the heat index of 115Âº here today too. Even the cats don't want to go outside. I've been spinning some of that alpaca I washed last week into some fine singles that I'm going to ply. I will then attempt to knit my first shawl with a lace design.....we'lll seeeee! Stay cool everyone!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind, I can't imagine trying to sleep in this heat. Actually, I guess I can imagine it. 3 of my 4 pregnancies were huge-in-the-summer-with-no-a/c pregnancies. I'm sorry I whined...no fun at all, at all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever whine on, please! The more we all whine the better we will all feel! Nothing like one-up-manship to make the other person feel better about their circumstances.

Here is my whine of the day. I slept really well last night, it was awesome. A storm came through and cut the humidity a little bit but enough that I didn't even need a fan last night  This morning I felt fine even put on a fleece pullover. Once I was dressed for work I stepped outside to get in the car and almost died :hrm: I swear to you all it is so humid outside; you know how it feels when you walk into the bathroom either when someone is in the shower or they have just gotten out? Well that is how it felt, only it didn't smell nearly as good. I think it felt even more humid when I got to work. The windows on my car kept fogging up on the outside and I had my windows opened :shocked: Crikey it's humid out there! No a/c at work and no a/c at home. I think a cold shower is in order when I get home tonight. It looks like there may be some good storms coming from the Dakotas so maybe it will break after that.

Spinning on my spindle at work but it's really too hot to think about fibers right now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie I want to see that yarn when you are finished with it. It sounds really, really interesting and I'm sure pictures won't do it justice.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hello everyone! I wish I could comment on each and every post, but I wouldn't have enough time in the day! lol! I just spent a bit of time reading through all the posts. I can't believe it has been a month since I have been here. 
I seem to be running running running lately.
I did get a website finished, and think the customer must be happy with it, I haven't heard from him. I have spent a lot of time driving. Thank God I have a good truck. Drove 3 1/2 hours up to get my nephew the last week of June, he spent a week with us. Had to work unexpectedly that week, that was a mixed blessing. The hour drive to work/back every day, with nephew in tow. I hope he still enjoyed himself. The next week my little sister drove here and picked him up, with her dh and our mom. So, we put out a good brisket meal, lots of pot salad and cole slaw, tea, cobbler etc.... My college kid came by (there was food!) lol with his 2 roomies. One young man is from Oregon, and I think all the ranch type food blew him away. lol he kept saying how good it all was. So we had a house full and I was happy to see DH visit and interact. Being very deaf sometimes he leaves the room, even though he has hearing aids it is a challenge to have lots of people in the house. 
Anyway, I did manage to find spinning time after that. Then went and drove another 3 hour trip to visit a dear friend a week or so ago. Then another unexpected bout of work. I really need to work, but when I do it seems to last forever. And the long hours are killing me. I keep wondering if I can keep this up very long. They really want me to stay there forever, and I don't mind the work too much. I mean really, I have to bring in money so why not something as easy as cooking and washing dishes? Problem is, I get home and think about cooking and go...yuck. lol!
So... then last week while I was working one of the ranch hands came in and told me that the older Llama was found dead and he thinks he should shoot the younger one so it wouldn't suffer or be lonely. I talked him out of it. 
And now they want me to come get the llama. Ok, they had 3 to begin with (I can't seem to find out why or how they got them) They had Mama Llama, Tony Llama, who had Baby Llama which they named Obama Llama, because he was black. :lookout: (these guys have a weird sense of humor) So Obama is the only one left, only I think I will rename him Bama Llama. 
Couldn't catch him yesterday so I will need to spend time trying to friend him. Found out yesterday that I have a tough stint of work coming. 7-9 days straight serving first a part of 6 for 3 days and then a party of 14 for the rest of the 4-6 days, depending on how their hunt goes. I dread that big group, it will wear me out. That will mean 14 hour days at least.

I was reading ya'lls posts on hay and drought and etc...let me tell you it is getting rough in east Texas. I have been looking for hay almost daily. I usually get mine from the ranch I work at, but they told me that they only got one cutting this year, the rest is already dust. So, they are probably not going to have enough for their cows. The pastures are nothing but dust and goat weed. with a few thorns and scrawny trees. 
I think I may have found a source of hay, calling they guy back today and going to go load as much as possible in my truck. I will use the money I got from selling a little herd of goats. I have been feeding a square bail a day, because my pens are dusty and dry. Crossing my fingers that this hours drive will fill my truck. I went by Tractor Supply yesterday to grab a bail to hold us over and they had JUST sold all they had, the last 50 bails. So, I have to find some today. I was feeding scraps and the hay that gets dropped yesterday.
Our heat index is running around 110 and up. I am staying inside or in my truck with the a/c running full blast. Last weekend the house a/c took to freezing up. DH went 2 days with no air, I was at work. His brother blessed us by driving out and adding freon no charge (he is an a/c repair man). It is awesome to have the house at 78 again.
I have lost every chick that hatched this year. And all the kittens that were born. Heat related, I am sure.

well, now that I have written a book to ya'll, I need to go get busy. Milk my 3 of the 6 goats that I have left and find some hay. 
I did at least manage to finish 2 pairs of socks and a dish towel. I have started another dish towel in a blue/white cotton. I realized the other day doing laundry that all my towels are shreds. Wonder how hard it would be to knit a bath towel? :shrug:

I hope to not get to busy again. I am ready to sit in the cool and knit or spin. Or brave the outside and clean some fleece...........


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm ordering the moving truck today :thumb: The plan is to get the truck on Saturday August 6th and be wheels up early the next morning. My son and his GF are going with me, they will drive the truck. I've changed my plan about how to transport the animals. The first plan was that I'll be driving my little car and I'll take all the cats (7), and the dogs would be left here with a care giver. I was going to pick them up when I brought my son and his GF back. But the thought of trying to deal with 3 large dogs who get car sick and don't particularly like being in a car all by myself sort of made me squirm. Then my slow brain thought, well duh! Take the dogs on the first run, a) because they would most likely freak more than the cats being left in and empty house. and b) because you wouldn't be alone :dance: Sometimes my brain can take a long time to process stuff.

So, that's the plan now. I'll be leading the way in my car (did I tell you I have a Yaris?) with 3 car sick dogs (I won't tranquilize them, but I'm using Rescue Remedy and homeopathic remedies) and maybe one or two cats that would most likely cause problems on the return trip. We plan on driving straight through. It's about a 14 hour drive going up through the UP and down. This will also be the more scenic root and the coolest. I will forever avoid Chicago traffic :yuck: I'm hoping to be in Kalamazoo that night. I still don't have a place to go to but my realtor and I are working on a few things.

The saying of goodbyes has started. There are several passengers who are upset about me going. Some I've seen for the last time with big hugs and wishes of good luck. Some say they go to Kazoo on business or pleasure and will contact me. Tonight my co-worker are planning a gathering at a local bar/restaurant. We've made a reservation for 25 but others may show up. There are people I will have a very hard time saying goodbye to, that is to be expected. I'm planning a small gathering of my few good female friends for breakfast. Not only to say goodbye to them but because I don't think they know each other and I think they should. Isn't it funny how is such a small town I can have friends who are so distinctly different yet similar and none of them know each other. Besides they are some of the best women this community has to offer. BTW, WIHH if you were closer you would be included in this group of people, although you do know at least one of these women.

I've been spinning Ophelia at work on my spindle and doing idiot knitting all to just quiet my mind and to find some sanity.

Some of you will be very happy to know I got myself a new computer :bouncy: No more missing 'C''s unless it really is a typo. This is the first new computer I've had since 1998, that's a long time. I've always used my son's cast-offs, and they work beautifully with the exception of the broken 'C' key.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

How exciting! Although I am sure the task of moving is a pain. I vowed never to do that again.
I hope you have a great trip with your dogs, and not too much car sickness!

I was pondering your broken C the other day. I may miss it! lol!

Do we get treated to pictures along the way and of the new place (when you find it)?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Way cute WIHH!!! I marked the pattern for future reference ( aka-when I learn to knit better).

Marchie- I did not oil the drive band. It was just a matter of putting the band in the right groove on the wheel and then working to figure out which groove on the bobbin made it spin correctly. I took the drive band off and replaced it several times so I would get the hang of it and remember better. I actually spun 3 bobbins plied them (2 ply). i could use a bobbin winder or several other bobbins!!!! I will have post a picture for you since it is pretty 'textured' LOL!!!!! I love it. It's so goofy looking. I am going to hurry and spin some more before I figure out how to get it all evenly twisted. I really have been working on this. 

My mom has been with me for 2 weeks. My sister came and spent a week and took my mom home today. It's been 3 years since I have seen that sister so it was a GREAT week. 

We went to an antique store in Niles, MI - I found a flax comb-thingy. It was exciting since I knew what it was- just not the name. County fairs are starting here. I want to go to as many as possible to make more contacts with more sheep people! It's not long until the Fiber Festival either!

How's the move coming, Marchwind?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> We went to an antique store in Niles, MI


Wow Callie - I used to work at Fernwood Nature Center in Niles - it's one of my favorite places!! What a small world.

The move will be here before you know it Marchie - it just sneaks up on you :shocked: We are moving my DD tomorrow & Sunday (heat index of 100 - ugh). We split it into 2 days because of the heat. 

Hope you feel better soon WIHH - summertime sicknesses are the worst! Hopefully resting=knitting/spinning

I've been working like crazy to finish some things for the local fair - I'll post pics on a separate thread. At least I had a good reason to stay inside for the last few days.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, here in Central Texas, it's been a hot week. Not that I've been out in it. I've been laid up with my back again. Missed an entire week of work! They are not going to be happy with me. Oh well. Can't guard offenders if I can't stand up straight. There is an upside though....I haven't spent any money all week. For me that's a record.

One bit of bad news....my Aussie's Dad passed away this week. Last week the Dad was in the hospital having a stint put in. He had a massive heart attack which then led to a stroke. He never left the hospital. The funeral will be Sunday. I can't be with him in person. But I've been there through praying and being on the phone. Sammy (Aussie) is a never-been-married guy who isn't used to leaning on anybody else. I've tried to be there every time he's called. That way he knows he isn't alone through this.

Been getting lots of cross-stitching done. Then I have a afghan to finish. Then I have to start on a massive body pillow I promised to make for my son. That will be fun! No sewing machine. All hand-stitched. Wish me luck and hope that I don't snatch myself bald before it's over with.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

PKBoo...I live REALLY close to Niles.

WIHH - my mom and sister were sick the whole time they were visiting and the BIL went home sick...there has to be something going around. so sorry you caught it!

I spun up some BFL that I bought in Utah. I am still getting really thing places, but all in all, I think it's getting better. DH and DS went camping last night so I was free as a bird and spun for 3 hours. I think they should go camping again.

We finally had rain yesterday! I was outside at 6 this morning pulling all the big weeds from my Upick-to-be raspberries. I spent 2 hours in the garden messing around. I have 5 gallons of beans to snap and can today. My church is having a garden tour in mid-August and I am the last house on the tour. They will eat lunch here....so I'd better be getting that garden worth looking through...YIKES!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Please keep my DD in your prayers - she is out of the country, and she has cholera. She is recovering - she waited too long to go to the hospital, so she was in bad shape, but she was on IVs and oral fluids, and she's doing a lot better now. 

Of course, I didn't hear about any of this until last night (kids! :hair), and she was able to call this morning - it was wonderful to hear her voice! So she's on the mend, but prayers would be very appreciated! She leaves in 2 weeks, so please pray not only for her health, but also for her safe return (and the health of the village that she's in). Thanks everyone!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers for your DD & the village.

My granddaughter has been staying with me this past week. She's a real joy!

She helps me collect eggs every day, dances with me in the yard & even helps me can! Like any farm girl after a hard day, she has a healthy appetite!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Cyndi! She sure is a cutie! It's so nice that she has you to teach her these things. I can tell you are really enjoying her company and she yours.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

tryskal, sorry to hear about your aussie-guy's loss. 

Marchwind, can't believe your move is almost here!

PKBoo, said a prayer for your dd and the village.

What a doll, Cyndi! Too cute...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

tryskal, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your aussie guy. I didn't see this before. My prayers are with you.

Kristany is a real doll baby! She will put on a 'pout-y' face & I'll say to her 'Faker, Faker, Chicken Baker' and she just grins, then peals in laughter! She _loves _poultry, especially chickens. It doesn't surprise me though. She was only 3 weeks old when Grandpapaw scooped her up and went page by page through the McMurray catalog with her!

You know the Llama song that GAM always brings up??? K's 'chicken song' sounds about the same but instead of llama, replace chicken,chicken,chicken,chicken,chicken,BAWK (instead of duck). I can't get that tune out of my head!!

In other news, last week I put up 33 pints of green beans & 10 pints sauerkraut. Yesterday 34 pints of beans. Today 34 pints of corn and 8 lb of sauerkraut fermenting.

I have some roma tomatoes to do tomorrow. Not sure if I'll do stewed tomatoes or pasta sauce or salsa yet. I'll see what Kristany wants to do!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very well said WIHH, that is EXACTLY how I feel about this whole forum. I actually got a bit teary eyed reading your word this morning. But they are good tears. I suppose right now I'm a bit of an emotional wreck too <sigh>

I've been taking my Collies one at a time to the groomer before I leave on my road trip. Here is Sophie after grooming. The groomer obviously doesn't understand about Collies and feathers :shocked: She trimmed the bottom edge on her sides like a Spaniel. Oh well it will grow, and she is clean and beautiful and more or less free of undercoat. 







[/url] Sophie after grooming by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dougal is going today. I have before and after photos of him. 

Also in preparation of my move I invested in a wireless pet containment system. We tried it out last night. Man is this thing slick :dance: Now I can let the dogs out and I don't have to worry about them getting into stuff or chasing the odd tractor down the road, or finding road kill. Very cool!

I have my friend Karen and my son and his GF coming over today to help pack or to just offer direction and moral support. I'm finding I'm so easily distracted I just end up wandering around and getting nothing done. Having another person there really helps me focus even if they do nothing other than just sit and talk to me.

Off to the showers. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind, I have the same tendencies--to become unfocused and useless when overwhelmed. Glad you realize that just having another person around keeps you on-task. I've tried to explain it to dh, but he doesn't really get it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are the before and after pictures of Dougal being groomed. He was probably the easiest to groom. This was his first year blowing coat and he has a lot of wispy long hairs. The before and after of him aren't that dramatic. Tucker is next. He is the dog in the photo with Dougal.

Before grooming







[/url] dougal before grooming 001 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

After grooming







[/url] Dougal after grooming by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Great dogs, marchwind. I hope they make the transition well. I love collies!

I would really like it to cool off this week. I have a corral to clean, barn to clean, potatoes to dig.....you get the picture! Oh well, winter will be here before we know it.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you so much of the prayers. And I've been sending them up for you guys too. Sammy is home now. He said the funeral was really nice. He is having a very hard time with this. I'm going to try to go down on Tuesday and cook dinner & just try to get him to talk. I would be there every day but he lives 1 1/2 hours away from me. He has now lost both parents. I just don't know what else I can do for him.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm - Love the pics of the grandbaby! She is having such a great time! It makes my heart just sing to get to see kids run around outside barefoot, playing, and just being kids. Too many people expect their little ones to mini-adults. Kid-time only lasts for a little while. Let them play!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We're heading south a couple hours to spend time with FR & RL, Jill & Dawndra. It's Dawndra's annual pasta day!!!


----------

